

Meet the Robotics Company Apple Just Anointed - pstuart
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/meet-the-robotics-company-apple-just-anointed/276860/

======
pstuart
My wife works in biotech and the stories I hear about the the physical grunt
work puzzles me that virtually none of it is automated.

It doesn't happen because the existing robotics solutions effectively require
dedicated personnel which management isn't too keen on.

If we could have smaller, more "mac-like" robotics I would expect them to sell
like crazy into markets such as that.

~~~
yen223
"It doesn't happen because the existing robotics solutions effectively require
dedicated personnel which management isn't too keen on."

Spot-on. As it stands now, each robot has to be custom-built for its intended
purpose. My dream is to have the robotic equivalent of a PC - a general-
purpose, consumer-grade, mass-producible robot, that can be easily configured
to perform any tasks.

